# Looking to Locate?ROUBAIX SL4 EXPERT ULTEGRA DI2 DISC / Orange 54"



## 99fatblackscooter (Jun 22, 2014)

I live in Tennessee and wanting to purchase my first road bike and I'm willing to travel a little distance to get one and was wondering if anyone has seen this particular bicycle on the show room floor at there local bike shop for sale? I love the orang color and looing for a 54" . Thanks and Safe Riding,


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Whew, 54", that is a BIG BIKE. You just be taller than King Kong!!!

It looks like a sweet bike, but a little expensive. You are very specific, which is ok for a $6,000 bike, but it also limits where you'll find it. I did see a couple past E-Bay auctions, but nothing current.

I'd either go to your local Specialized dealer, or go to the Dealer Locator on the Specialized Website and find a nearby shop. I would think they would let you test-ride something similar, then order in your dream bike.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Cant say that I blame you. That is one sweet looking bike!


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Specialized is sold out of this one. Unless you can find one already at a dealer or from an owner, you'll have to wait for the 2015 model or go with something else.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

If that's the case, they must've made like 10 of these. I've been checking dealers since last september and STILL have yet to see this yellow one or the blue "Roubaix SL4 Pro Race" in person. :skep:

It's a shame, because these two seem to be the most interesting Roubaix colors for 2014.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I have one at my shop. PM me.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

In that case, put an order in with your favorite dealership early.

It never hurts to get the nationwide list of dealers, and call them and ask if they have one in stock.

At least 2 have hit E-Bay, including a 54cm bike.
Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Ultegra Di2 Disc 58cm 2014 Less Than 200 Miles | eBay
2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Ultegra Di2 Disc Road Bike 54cm Small Nick | eBay

Both of those are gone... but keep your eyes peeled.

Looks like Mikes Bikes have two of them, 52cm and 61 cm, but are only selling them "in-store", which I think is in California.
Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Ultegra Di2 Hydraulic Disc - Mike's Bikes - Road and Mountain Bike Shop, components, parts, accessories, service and repair

This place seems to have a good price on a 54cm, if they have it in stock.
2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Bike

This one seems to be dirt cheap, comparatively speaking. For some reason I can't get their website to work.
2014 Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Ultegra Di2 Disc Road Bi

Teds Bike Shop may have a 56, but also contact them for other sizes.
Specialized Roubaix SL4 Expert Ultegra Di2 Disc - TED's Road & Tri
Tri Bikes Kingston Trek Road Bikes Specialized - TED's Road & Tri Oh, wait, is that a 2013?

Listed at Prown, but little additional info, "contact for details".
2014 Roubaix SL4 Expert Disc Ultegra Di2 - $3,350.00 : Best Quality Cheap Authentic Road Bike ,Mountain Bike,Triathlon Bike on sale ,Ship to WorldWide!


Do your own research on companies that seem to list the bike for thousands less than retail, although this may be getting towards the end of the 2014 season. Maybe???


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

In the pic the bike is yellow. Its orange inside the crank at the BB area. Some Photo Shopping??


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

are you aware that that model breaks past the 8kg barrier ?


----------

